# How to use the ADA substrates?



## TripleC (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm starting up a new tank in a few months and I was curious about the ADA substrates. While they are aesthetically superior to some of the other substrates, I don't know much about how to use them as there are many combinations of sand and gravel and I am not sure if any ferts need to be supplemented.

Can anyone point me in the right direction of an article/thread that discusses the use of ADA substrates? Or if anyone has personal experience with them, please share, I'd love to hear your story.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## jppurchase (Dec 15, 2004)

*Using ADA substrates*

The bottom layer of your substrate should be Power Sand, which is available in 3 different sizes (S, M, L). Which you use depends on the depth of your aquarium. For tanks up to 12" deep, use Power Sand S; if your aquarium is deeper, up to 18" high, use Power Sand M. For really big tanks, with a height of 24", go with the Power Sand L.

The ADG website tells you how much you need for regular sized tanks - 
24" x 12" x 12" - 1 bag (2 liters) of Power Sand S
36" x 18" x 18" - 3 bags (2 liters each, for a total of 6 liters) of Power Sand M. You could also choose to order the 6 liter bag of Powder Sand Special M. The Special versions of Power Sand contain Bacter 100 and Clear Super.

Once the Power Sand is in place and levelled, sprinkle it with Bacter 100, which contains dormant bacteria to get your substrate working quickly. I suppose that you could also use mulm from an established tank to do the same thing. Over the Bacter 100, sprinkle some Clear Super, which is a powdered charcoal mixed with some nutrients (ADA doesn't say which nutrients). Over this you can add some Tourmaline BC, a mineral compund which will slowly dissolve, adding valuable micronutrients over the long term. I wouldn't bother with Penac P - the Plocher System sounds a little bit too "new age" to me, and there is NO scientific evidence that it does anything other than cost you money.

So much for the base layer of your substrate.

Place your rocks and driftwood according to your own tastes.

You can top this with Aqua Soil or Sand. The Aqua Soil will provide nutrients for your plants which the Sand won't - the choice is up to you. You could also choose to use another substrate, such as Flourite, for your top layer of substrate.

Aqua Soil will also reduce the hardness of the water and lower the pH. You can also use Aqua Soil in the back section of your tank and Sand in the front - Amano does this frequently. Aqua Soil comes in both regular and powder versions. Smaller tanks would probably look better with the powdered variety. ADG recommends one 9 liter bag of Aqua Soil for a tank measuring 24" x 12"; 3 - 9 liter bags for a tank 36" x 18". For intermediate sized tanks, just extrapolate from these measurements. It is usually safe to err on the generous side - having too much is better than running out half-way through setting up your tank.

Aqua Soil comes in 3 varieties, designed to match 3 different tropical areas - the Amazon basin, SE Asian Rainforest and African Rainforest. It seems that the Amazonian is the most popular as it is the darkest, but I don't think that it will make much difference to your success.

Once the substrate and rocks/driftwood are in place, cover the whole substrate with a few sheets of newspaper (don't worry about the ink in the paper, its harmless). Place a large dinner plate on top and s-l-o-w-l-y add water until the tank is 1/3 full. Remove the plate and the wet newspaper, touch up the levelling of the substrate if it was disturbed (use a small spatula or the special ADA Sand Flattener), and then put in your plants. Tweezers (pincettes in Amano-speak) can help placing individual plants, especially smaller ones. The back end of the Sand Flattener can help in getting the thick roots of Cryptocorynes placed deeply enough.

When your planting is done, slowly add water to the top, place your filter and heater into the tank (if you are using a canister filter, seriously consider using a Hydor inline external heater, spliced into the water return line. One less piece of unsightly equipment inside the tank.).

Turn on the filter and let it run for a few days. Don't be too eager to put in a bunch of fish right off the bat.

That ought to just about cover it. Good luck.

James Purchase
Toronto


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

that was an awesome very detailed setup proceedure, thx man. I will sticky this so when I do mine I can know what steps to do it in. Thx again!!!


----------



## jppurchase (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: chiahead*

thanks - glad to be of service.

James Purchase
Toronto


----------



## TripleC (Mar 11, 2005)

That was a great post James. I'm gonna sticky it as well.

Thanks!


----------

